# 1/1/12 Creations



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

At it again with the harness making. Keep me busing in the evenings.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, those are beautiful. Shame you have to use them for fishing.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Local photo store throws these 35mm containers away. I get them for free. Just a bit of hot melt glue in the dimple on the lid for bead identification. Oh and they float too..


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice idea Norm.


----------

